# Basic Abanico Double Action



## Guro Harold (Jan 31, 2007)

Basic Abanico Double Action (Reference: Tape 1 of the Modern Arnis 1980's Tape series):

Please note that I tried only to capture the gross motions not the details including hand checking.

#1 angle strike
#2 angle strike
- cut block to opponent's weapon hand.
- horizontal abanico to the right, striking the opponent's weapon hand.
- horizontal abanico to the left, striking the opponent's weapon hand.
- vertical double zero targeting the opponent's hand or centerline.

- #5 sweeping block or cut.
- horizontal abanico to the right, striking the opponent's weapon hand.
- horizontal abanico to the left, striking the opponent's weapon hand.
- vertical double zero targeting the opponent's hand or centerline.

#12 angle strike
- #12 block (sumbrada).
- horizontal abanico to the right, striking the opponent's weapon hand.
- horizontal abanico to the left, striking the opponent's weapon hand.
- vertical double zero targeting the opponent's hand or centerline.


----------

